# Two stick/blade Katas



## Darkmoon (Jul 16, 2004)

After short study and little consideration I realized that I don't know any two stick/blade Katas. I would like to think of my self as a suto student of Modern Arnis and as such I feel as if I'm missing information concerning Katas. If anyone out there knows or has a book about two stick/blade Katas I would like to hear from you, and perhaps practice on a Sunday afternoon under a large tree in the park.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 17, 2004)

If you know the Anyos, then you're almost all the way there.  Just pick up your two canes/blades and go.  It should flow pretty naturally.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> If you know the Anyos, then you're almost all the way there.  Just pick up your two canes/blades and go.  It should flow pretty naturally.



Make cutting motions as opposed to striking motions and then do the forms / anyos. 

This should help you with some of your basic understanding. Use a training blade and not a real blade at first.

:asian:


----------

